# House not level- foundation has settled, options?



## VTevaD (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, newbie here - I have a house built in 1955 -it is a "front-to-back split", see attached. It is not at all level, the front is lower than the back - all furniture and appliances have to be "leveled" or you feel like you are going to fall out of bed.(as much as 2 or 3 inches from one side of a full-sized bed to the other!) I have just lived with it to this point, is this worth jacking up and leveling? Even if I did, the finished basement would still be off level as it it part of the foundation..? Any and all advice appreciated!


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 28, 2011)

*ramjack or chance systems,,, any house mover can help, too !  you could also get joey pots'n'pans & jimmy 3fingers to burn it & try to collect the ins  :banana:
*


----------



## epox (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends on the causes of your settlement problems...If it is termites or rotten seals it could get into some money. If settlement is from your foundation/footings settling it also could cost....if it has settled 3" . when you do try to relevel it that much it will crack plaster/sheetrock and all that will need repair afterwards.....The basement floor can be releveled by pouring a new slab on top of the old one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 28, 2011)

itsreallyconc said:


> *ramjack or chance systems,,, any house mover can help, too !  you could also get joey pots'n'pans & jimmy 3fingers to burn it & try to collect the ins  :banana:
> *



...their in Mass, not Jersey...


----------

